# Sad to say....



## pixelstate (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi All,

I've been lurking around this forum for a while since discovering the Bremont brand recently at ablogtoread.com

I was looking at a pilots watch a little larger than the IWC Mark XVI and was initially drawn
to the new Bremont Solo until the great looking MBII orange caught my attention.

Obviously this is a very different watch to the IWC but I was drawn to the stories of the rugged toughness
of this model and figured I could dress it up for work on the leather strap and down for the weekend on the 
canvas...

After reading a number of posts on this forum and reading all the reviews that I could find on-line I planned to complete 
my research with a trip to a London AD to get some face-to-face experience of the MBII...

I have not read a bad report of this Brand but sorry to say that my experience at the AD was not a good one.
I tried on the MBII that they had on display with the intent of making a purchase. However the watch had
an apparent fault. Neither myself nor the AD could adjust the day or date. The crown pulled out but didn't engage correctly
with the mechanism. It felt faulty and fragile.

The AD offered to send the watch back to Bremont and give me first look at a replacement once in stock but I'm afraid that my mental
image of the MBII and Bremont as a brand had been effected by the experience. Whenever I visualized the watch as mine I saw a flawed
and fragile timepiece that might break at any time...

Whilst I'm sure that this is not the case with this Brand, it was the hands on experience that has ruined Bremont for me forever.
I contacted Bremont Customer support and they were very helpful although they have not let me know what the issue was with the
watch that I tried. 

Chris


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

Well, that is a bit of downer. I'd be curious to find out how long the AD had that particular sample. Sometimes the store stock becomes a "finger magnet" for stuff like this. 

Sad to think that this would sour you on the brand completely, but such is life sometimes, eh? In the bigger scheme of things, if this is the worst that happens to you today then you are doing okay!


----------



## pixelstate (Mar 12, 2011)

mattjmcd said:


> In the bigger scheme of things, if this is the worst that happens to you today then you are doing okay!


True Enough 

I agree that display pieces can get some 'abuse' but for this particular brand that sells itself on the tagline "Tested beyond endurance"
my expectation was that the watch would have survived...


----------



## geekster (Jan 5, 2009)

I can see your apprehension on going forward. I think it is just bad circumstance. I have had bad experiences at AD's with Breitling and Hublot but I don't feel that is representative of either brand as a whole. While I've never owned a Hublot I have owned a Breitling and it was a fantastic watch. Things happen and nothing can ever be perfect. It's unfortunate that it was your first encounter with the brand. But I think you will find more people that have had nothing but positive experiences with Bremont and their customer service. Hopefully you will give them a chance because they are fantastic!


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

It is a shame that you have apprehension about carrying on and getting a Bremont. The brand, and their customer service is second-to-none.
However, you may find that some ADs have a watch that they hand to people to get a general view/size of it. It may be slightly damaged or something due to being mis-handled by un-educated browsers, and that may be what you handled.

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

First impressions are very important...They are important when you go to buy something when you meet someone for the first time. That first impression does set a tone and a kind of expectation of your future experience. At the same time first impressions generally dont tell the whole story either...

Example: The German High Command's first impression of the US Army during WWII occurred at the Kasserine Pass. Many would agree that initial experience and resulting generalization would turn out to be very wrong.

Yes an extreme example but it does make the point...


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Keep in mind that an uninitated can damage this mechanism on any automatic movement by setting the date at the wrong time.

Three years ago I purchased a Brietling Avenger Skyland Chronograph at about 8:30 pm. The watch manager with over 15 years experience set it up for me. The next day I noticed the date wasn't working. When I took it back he instantly figured out what he did. The movement needed repair from setting it in the window that can damage a movement. They ordered in a replacement and in two days i had a new watch. 

I would not be worried but if you are concerned have them order a new one. They should have it to you in a few days. I'd be more worried about other brands if this happened. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## meliaser (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds like everyone who responded thus far is defending Bremont on some level...7 similar responses (including this one) truly says something about this brand....


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

meliaser said:


> Sounds like everyone who responded thus far is defending Bremont on some level...7 similar responses (including this one) truly says something about this brand....


...or its customers.


----------



## pixelstate (Mar 12, 2011)

I agree with the comments and I also believe that the mechanism was possibly damaged by a customer (or AD) making changes to the day/date during a 'cutover time' - glad to hear all the positive feedback on the brand.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

There's a realistic possibility that one of the store clerks tried it on, was too aggressive with the crown, and broke something on the watch.

With display items, clerks love to play with them when the boss isn't looking. I've even had such a thing happen with absent-minded clerks who were showing me a display item. And I, the customer, is standing right in front of them. Don't give up on a watch you're interested in due to one negative experience.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Don't give up on a watch you're interested in due to one negative experience.


Exactly. What more is there to say?

cheers,
Jake


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

I think if you only factored in watch companies that have never had a broken watch there would be nothing to talk about here at WUS except on the Cafe.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

pixelstate said:


> True Enough
> 
> I agree that display pieces can get some 'abuse' but for this particular brand that sells itself on the tagline "Tested beyond endurance"
> my expectation was that the watch would have survived...


But that doesn't account for set by a known bad process! Just like hammering in nails with the crystal there are just somethings you can't do that are know to damage the watch. You don't test for it since you know it will damage it and has been a known thing not to do for decades. My Porsche is one of the most highly engineered endurance tested vehicle in the world yet I would never run it with out oil in the motor because it is something you just don't do. You know it will damage it. If I did I can't hold Porsche responsible.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

samanator said:


> Keep in mind that an uninitated can damage this mechanism on any automatic movement by setting the date at the wrong time.


Like Samanator said if you change the date when the date wheel is engaged it is very easy to damage the movement on any automatic watch. This could have been done by anyone unknowingly either customer or employee and it could have happened to any mechanical watch just as easily. Don't let this one experience discourage you from the line as Bremont makes excellent watches. As a store owner I've seen many watches come in for repair with broken date wheels and because of this I teach my customers how to change the time and date properly ;-)

Good luck on your search!

Dan


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Timeless Watch Exchange said:


> Like Samanator said if you change the date when the date wheel is engaged it is very easy to damage the movement on any automatic watch. This could have been done by anyone unknowingly either customer or employee and it could have happened to any mechanical watch just as easily. Don't let this one experience discourage you from the line as Bremont makes excellent watches. As a store owner I've seen many watches come in for repair with broken date wheels and because of this I teach my customers how to change the time and date properly ;-)
> 
> Good luck on your search!
> 
> Dan


Excellent point.

I have to ask . . . In your professional opinion, when is the best time to change the date on a mechanical watch?


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Excellent point.
> 
> I have to ask . . . In your professional opinion, when is the best time to change the date on a mechanical watch?


Interesting question.
I asked my watchmaker this a while back, and he said, "Anytime after 7am, and before 7pm".

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## meliaser (Apr 18, 2011)

Spit161 said:


> Interesting question.
> I asked my watchmaker this a while back, and he said, "Anytime after 7am, and before 7pm".
> 
> cheers,
> Jake.


I believe my Solo's manual says not between 10 p.m. and 2 a.m. Therefore, any other time is a perfectly acceptable time to do so. I don't think you are at a higher risk of damaging the watch if you do so at 2:01 a.m. as opposed to 7:00 a.m. as I am sure the 2 a.m. cutoff already accounts for some leeway.


----------



## Xspect (Jul 27, 2010)

I say give the brand another chance. Someone could have walked in and damaged the watch without anyone knowing and by mistake.


----------



## amers (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't take this wrong but you are being narrow minded...I understand first impressions are important but as others have said, you have no clue where that particular watch has been and who has played with it. If they pulled a brand new one out and you had issues with it then I can understand. Judging one watch at a shop w/out any reference point is simply wrong.


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

One watch does not make the brand. It is the same as going to a car dealer and wanting to test drive a certain model. You and the sales guy go out and the car does not start but needs a jump. Are you going to shy away from that car brand forever. Maybe someone left the lights one. Who knows what happen to the watch in the case. 

Bremonts are great watches, you should buy one!


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

ccoffin1333 said:


> bremonts are great watches, you should buy one!


oh yes!!!!


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

Well i say, go with your gut feeling and get something else.
I'm sure that there are a lot of watches out there that haven't been torn apart by troglodite customers or savage ignorant store clerks.


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

Watchyman said:


> Well i say, go with your gut feeling and get something else.
> .


or don't and get a Bremont


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

valdarrant said:


> or don't and get a Bremont


I like your Avatar, what is it?
Take care


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Watchyman said:


> I like your Avatar, what is it?
> Take care


It is the 2nd Infantry Division ("Indianhead") instignia.

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey hey hey Jake he was askin me..... *pout* just so u know I just gave u my BEST pout face...

And yes it's the 2 ID shoulder patch also known as the Indianhead Division


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

valdarrant said:


> Hey hey hey Jake he was askin me..... *pout* just so u know I just gave u my BEST pout face...


Sorry mate.. *starts to sniff*


----------



## meliaser (Apr 18, 2011)

Watchyman said:


> I'm sure that there are a lot of watches out there that haven't been torn apart by troglodite customers or savage ignorant store clerks.


What the hell is a troglodite customer?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

meliaser said:


> What the hell is a troglodite customer?


The type of person who would beat on a watch with a hammer to see how tough or good it is.

The type of customer who would practically rip the crown out of a finely made watch without even realizing it.


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

meliaser said:


> What the hell is a troglodite customer?


It's like a supermodel....but completely different


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

you sure the time wasn't just between 10 and 2? :roll:


----------



## PIERS (UK) (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your experience. As with most mechanical watches, if the date is 'played with' between 10pm and 2am (And lets face it they might have had the watch set to 10:10 on a number of occasions AND no doubt have demonstrated the date mech on a number of times this has been done....

I would be disappointed but not with the brand - It sounds like you need to try again. Have you thought about going to Salon QP in London where Bremont will be - you'll get chance to meet Nick & Giles and see all their watches. Believe me, it's really not worth giving up based on a bad AD experience...


----------



## HarryBentley (Dec 1, 2010)

TK-421 said:


> you sure the time wasn't just between 10 and 2? :roll:


I've got to say that this has been going through my mind while reading through this thread.

It does make a nasty clunk when you do it.

I did it on an IWC pilot. For shame...


----------



## sweets (Mar 5, 2007)

I think the general sense of the answers so far is very good, and it is worth saying that your watch can be built as solidly as a challenger tank. But if you have the crown unscrewed and the date mechanism engaging, you may as well have the engine cover open on your tank. It's vulnerable. It simply isn't built to withstand mis-handling.
I totally undersnad your reticence to buy after this. And I am sure you undestand the answers you have had so far from this brand forum. Unfortunate, but I am sure you also appreciate that almost any watch, regardless of how well built, can be damaged by inappropriate handling.

Dave


----------

